# Best place(s) in Canada for 3D/bowhunting?



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Quebec has good numbers. How is your French? LOL


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

No problem with English in Quebec,I live in Ontario and shoot mostly in Quebec,there is usually a tournament every second week within a 2hour drive of Ottawa.from january until september then a break for hunting season.there are at least 8 archery clubs within an hours drive of Ottawa also.


----------



## RiverBear (Jan 2, 2018)

Don't be scared off from bc because of Vancouver $$$ the interior of the province is a lot more affordable. Probably the strongest archery community in the province would be in Williams lake.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Mongostatus said:


> If you could live anywhere in Canada and wanted to be close to an active 3D archery and bowhunting community, with a family of archers in tow including a five year old, where would you go? I've got friends and family in Vancouver BC, but that is insanely expensive now. I found this tally that is supposedly from the 2018 Archery Championships that was held in Nova Scotia, which would explain the strong showing of that province in terms of attendance:
> 
> View attachment 6643231
> 
> ...


I moved 4500 miles to live in BC. I live in the interior but yea, cost of living is pretty high. But then the standard is too.......not sure if it's valid to say you get what you pay for!?

Bowhunting is decent, the 3D scene is thriving and strong (couldn't open your link) but I made TeamBC for that nationals and collectively we did really well although I'm sure it's a good reflection of the country as a whole, we are strong in the longbow & instinctive divisions, some good wheelie bow shooters too. Sask seems to be popular in barebow right now and lots of good arrow flingers in AB, seems there's a lot going on there. Seems the Maritimes are getting into the "traditional" thing a lot of late too.

BC though, every time. Mountains, climate, Riverbear, Sasquatch (think the last too are related though)


----------



## sdwjenson (Jul 24, 2017)

I second British Columbia. Gorgeous country - yes expensive and a good reason why I'm still in Ontario but awesome to visit!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROTH (Oct 27, 2016)

BC is great for hunting and tons of 3d shoots for sure. I've never been to Edmonton, but I've heard that the bowhunting is amazing there. The downside to BC is there are a lot of snowflakes here. The same people who helped shut down griz hunting are currently trying to shut down cougar, lynx and bobcat. That being said, there are lots of proper outdoors people here as well!


----------



## boss13 (May 27, 2015)

Alberta holds a quite a few 3-D tournaments in the summer.


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

Southern Alberta rocks. There is a 3D shoot almost every weekend and tons of great hunting opportunities.


----------

